# L 48 Tlb



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Chit chatting with Dean, I thought I would place a few pictures of my Kubota. I have the tractor/loader/backhoe, an L 48 model. Had it about 14 months and have 280 hrs on it. This 48 replaced a Mahindra 4110 model and it had a Bradco 511, 11 ft hoe on it... The mahindra replaced my old, old Ford 5000 with selectomatic, slushamatic 10 sp tranny..
Anyway, I bought this from Neil Messick in Pennsylvania., Third valve, 7 1/2 ft power angle, Diamond brand snow plow.. Skid steer front latch system, with HD front bucket,, 12 and 24" hoe buckets with mechanical quick attach, extra rear work lights, the rubber stabilzer pads, got the filters and oil for the first 50 hr service, and the complete tractor service manuals.. I shopped around almost all the New England area Kubota dealers, and couldn't agree to any terms... I won't say what I paid Messicks, however I will say this,,, meeting him half way with my trailer and his delivery truck at a Maybrook New York truck stop,, his pricing, including 6% Connecticut sales tax,, equaled the pricing offered me without anything but bare bones basics from the New England dealers,,, I figure a difference of 7500 plus when matching pricing here vs his final pricing... It;s the old story, dealers have to make money or they are out of business.,. If this was at or near a thousand dollars difference, it wouldn't be worth the long haul effort, When you're talking 7500, now we're talking a totally different ball game.. For you guys and gals that are afraid of long distance dealer relationships,, I say forget the fears.. Since obtaining this machine, I have done several more complete tractor services and after making an 800 phone call, I have everything I need second day... Messick can still beat the locals in basic service costs and gets what I need quicker... Very happy to deal with that organization and they are top notch.. Unless it is a weekend, (Sunday or a Monday holiday) I get answers within a couple of hours.... I find this long distance relationship, very hard to beat... As far as the 48,, no complaints and nothing has gone wrong... Can't beat the overall usefulness and quality both by a strong company, Kubota, and a large strong dealer, Messick.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

tractor, trailer and my Dodge diesel ready to move out.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

my neighbor, had this tall, large boulder wall. It was in a straight line.. Up top, you can see where I dug out a driveable area, then I removed soil of 40" wide by 9 ft deep, behind original wall,.. Then reached over with hoe, and pulled, re-stacked 2/3 of the wall, so the guy had room to turn and head towards his garage


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

we have a 24 acre farm right on Hamilton reservoir.. Half is ours and the other half, my sister in law.. She needed a perc test for septic system.. They will build here this coming April


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Last Dec 9th snow storm


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

our driveway is 1600 ft long. This is coming up once more to make sure all is opened


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I am teaching myself to air brush pictures. This si our fire place cover with "Pegasus" and a hot, desert mountain scene behind the horse


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

a small "buck saw" and I painted an Eagle on it.. has patriotic ribbon through it's beak


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice photos Lamar....Do you have a really nice pic of your CUT?
I might consider using it in the CUT HUT main page section. The photo in the CUT section banner is actually Chief's awesome tractor! (one with the house behind it) --- Yours would go below it for the CUT HUT...BTW, what kind of trailer is that and what is the weight of your tractor? It looks pretty heavy and tight space on that trailer.

Thanks for sharing alot with us!
Andy


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

what kind of picture are you looking for, a full on, total tractor shot? Right now, I have the yellow canvas curtains on... I could take those off and take another picture.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Lamar, Your a virtual Talent, keep im coming!!!  

That's some chit chat!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

The trailer is a Bri-Mar 18 ft at 12,000 GVW. The tractor with windshield and side glass is within pounds of 8,000. The trailer with my heavily loaded tool box, ( chains, binders etc) is 2800 and change. SO Yes, it is a lot of weight. I have to load it nose heavy or the sway is unbelievable.. I will probably change over from pintel hitch to 2 5/16 ball, This way, I can add anti sway. Then, I can load machine a little farther back and take some weight off the truck... Either way, the hoe sticks out over the rear almost 3 ft. I go through the Ct scale house ocassionaly and so far, they've let me through.. They do walk out and make sure there is a separate chain and binder on each of the four corners and another holding the hoe down..


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

*couple more pics*

another angle, trailer loaded, ready to go


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

living on a large reservoir, the winds can be powerful. Here, I take regualr clear plastic and make a sort of wind break. Shortly after this was taken, we had another snow storm. After this storm, they recorded 50 MPH winds and it was an ambient temp of 39 below.. The wind chill made it something like 60 below, Luckily, this was only for 6 or so hours. It was the straw that broke the camels back and I had a local shop make the windshield and each side has glass. In between is snap in canvas.. Now, it stops the wind.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

checking fluids and greasing fittings. ready to back into it's home made shelter


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Great work on the paintings! My wife always wants those! We have a couple of two man buck saws she wants me to paint, but I have no talent!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

me neither,, that's why I said process in self learning...


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Lamar,
We just added a new Kubota forum today In The BIG TRACTOR section!

Your L48 is bigger than a cut class and would be a great "first" to Christen the new section!! :captain: 

I'd be honored


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

The L 48 is a small tractor though.. No bigger than a 4630.. Now I'm confused


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *The L 48 is a small tractor though.. No bigger than a 4630.. Now I'm confused *


The L series while not the big Frame M's it is well above the CUT class which of course stands for Compact Utility Tractor, with Kubota that pretty much ends with the B series,,, Just a lot more beef in the L's,,

Chief can speak for the Deere Line up as he is well versed in that Manufacture, I'm not!!


----------



## dieselclunker (Jun 4, 2010)

interested in these kubota tlb's , are they good quality and construction grade ?


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

dieselclunker said:


> interested in these kubota tlb's , are they good quality and construction grade ?



You found an old thread for your first post.

Very much construction grade.. I'm very pleased with my little L35. It's a 2004 model. Kubota stopped making the L35 that same year and introduced the L39 in 2005.. they recently introduced the L45. The L45 is the same size as the L39 but has more hp and has a hydrostatic trans. There is a larger Kubota TLB, the M59 (sure would be nice to have one of them) They all have very heavy duty full frames. 

If you're using your machine mainly for backhoe and loader work this is the way to go, if what you need is a farm tractor, there are many other models to choose from.


----------

